# 30 gall support beam



## rsmithjr42089 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi All,
I have a 30 gal tank that is pretty old and houses cichlids, the tank and the fish have been doing awesome but today I must have put too much pressure on the top of the tank on the hood and a plastic "beam" that stretches across the width of the tank broke at the connection to the frame. There is a similiar "beam" at the bottom of the tank as well. It is only a plastic piece and to me it seems like it is only to support the hood, but my question is does this broken beam pose a problem to the tank? I removed less than a quarter of the water for now while I research this, I dont want to wake up to a busted tank! Are these beams necessary or are they just for the hood?
Thanks!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*They are just for extra protection. I know some people that de-rim their tank to have a rimless look to imitate the popular competition ADA aquarium tanks. Theres even youtube videos on how to de-rim a tank. But the ADA aquarium tanks have much thicker glass therefore not susceptible to bowing. 

People usually de-rim tanks 20 gallon or lower. Bigger tanks will have too much pressure and make risk busting. But since your frame is still connected and mostly there, I dont think it will pose a problem. BUT im not entirely sure so dont take my word for it.*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

In most cases it is support for the glass, like said above, that does not mean that your tank will burst though. My wife was using a 55 for over a year with the center support broken and no disaster yet.


----------

